# Similar ballpark to Plaid, Boards of Canada, Orbital etc...



## Krisemm (Aug 1, 2017)

Not sure how many views these posts get as I'm sure all the members are all working on music of their own, but I'll leave a link. Maybe future generations will find it and write somethin nice about me.

10 albums covering a broad swathe of experimental, yet melodic eleectronica 

plus 3 archives of older, wonkier ideas that have 45 tracks each

This is the latest, and final album



Thanks to all who listen. I hope your curiosity rewards you =)


----------



## ghobii (Aug 4, 2017)

Had this on while surfing yesterday. Good stuff!


----------



## Krisemm (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks a lot Ghobii 

Which one did you listen to ?


----------



## ghobii (Aug 5, 2017)

Krisemm said:


> Thanks a lot Ghobii
> 
> Which one did you listen to ?



Just the album embedded above. I looked briefly at the couple hundred other songs you have, but got too overwhelmed with choices 

If you want, you can check out my small collection of work https://soundcloud.com/ghobii/tracks


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 5, 2017)

@Krisemm has the right to children

Your personality definitely comes through. I hear some Aphex Twin influence as well


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> @Krisemm has the right to children
> 
> Your personality definitely comes through. I hear some Aphex Twin influence as well



My apologies. I didnt realise there'd been a reply to this. 
I listened to a lot of early aphex like polygon window and I used to love tracks like polynomial C, blue calx, etc....but I don't care for what he's doing since he returned


----------

